# Sony Vaio Laptop function keys not working



## coolermaster (Feb 7, 2010)

I spent around 2 hours during the week researching why the function keys on a Sony Vaio laptop would not work.

For the benifit of others the solution is here.

http://itsupportdublin.ie/wordpress/?p=5

Hope this helps someone else because most of the other solutions on Google did not work!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Function keys are like any other 'special' function button.. they would need Windows drivers to make them work. This true always especially if they are not controlled directly by BIOS. They also would not work under Linux if they do not have Linux drivers available.

Drivers are often (but not always) available for download at the PC manufacturer's website. However they could be named differently not necessarily 'function key drivers' or may be packaged with other drivers as well. For Sony usually this is a 'shared library'.


----------

